# How to choose the right foundation: YT video



## elektra513 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lana goes into a lot of detail in this video. Any thoughts on what she's saying? 

I'm curious how accurate this would be for darker WOC like 35-55.

YouTube - How to chose the right color foundation.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 22, 2010)

No one has an opinion on this video for WOC?


----------



## seymone25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it is a great video. I agree with her.. I believe that one should use an overall base and finish with the opposite tone powder... For instance my neck is very cool tone but my face is very warm tone.. I use a foundation that is warm based and I set with a cool tone powder.. Looks natural because my neck is now even with my face. Hope I explained that well.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2010)

I only skimmed through the video but think she's right. ex: Obviously NC45 is significantly lighter than NW45. 
But I don't think darker skintones are as forgiving when it comes to alternating different skin undertones/shades.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does mixing NC and NW work for anyone? Or applying one in foundation and the other in powder?

My opinion: I think the video is very helpful for those who really want to create their most accurate match in a MAC foundation. It makes sense to me, for sure. I just don't personally have the patience to sit at the MAC store all day coming up with combinations. I did that when I was younger, now I just can't do it.

I did briefly do some at-home mix swatches w/my concealers on my hand to see what she was saying, but alas, I still wasn't satisfied in regards to my own skin. Why can't MAC just do more shades, lol?!

Thanks y'all for replying. Anyone else?


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 26, 2010)

I think she touches on a valid point; one colour of foundation is pretty hard to match perfectly because of the combination of tones in the skin.  Darker skin has more complex undertones in my opinion, and if you don't want that solid, unnatural look it's important to realize you'll probably need to mix things up.

If I use an NC liquid with and NC powder I look a hot yellow mess.. >.<  But if I mix things up and use a blend of golden with neutral, it comes out looking a lot better.  Trial and error is a pain, but worth it in the end to get the correct combination.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_But I don't think darker skintones are as forgiving when it comes to alternating different skin undertones/shades._

 
This was my concern as well.  I guess I am even thinking about it all because I am in a minority shade group (the Cs). I don't really go to MAC for foundations now but if I did, I think using her  tips would def be helpful when going in-store/counter to buy...moreso  with the powders part...

Whenever Studio Fix fluid first became really popular I never really got a match, which was a shame b/c the formula was great for me at that time. No one at MAC ever explained how their system worked (not like this video does) and to use different color powders to neutralize. They made it seem like I was being obnoxious (?) because I wanted my foundation to look like my skin. I think had I known this method back then I would have been more satisfied with their products.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I think she touches on a valid point; one colour of foundation is pretty hard to match perfectly because of the combination of tones in the skin.  Darker skin has more complex undertones in my opinion, and if you don't want that solid, unnatural look it's important to realize you'll probably need to mix things up.

If I use an NC liquid with and NC powder I look a hot yellow mess.. >.<  But if I mix things up and use a blend of golden with neutral, it comes out looking a lot better.  Trial and error is a pain, but worth it in the end to get the correct combination._

 
ITA. Skin should have dimension because its transparent. Though ironically, I hardly see MAs at MAC following this idea. Usually solid orange-faced and cakey


----------



## brandon (Oct 13, 2010)

Choose a foundation one colour lighter than your skin tone. Do do that, apply a bit of foundation on your jawline and see whether it blends perfectly. If it does, then you have got yourself a perfect foundation.


----------

